# سفالة مجدى وليم صاحب الحكم و طليق هالة صدقى فى حواره مع الاهرام العربى



## MIKEL MIK (8 يونيو 2010)

*مجدي وليم صاحب الحكم وطليق هالة صدقي لـ الأهرام العربي‏:‏ عمري ضاع ووالدي توفي ولم ير حفيـدا‏!‏


ربنا أكرمني والقضاء أنصفني وهالة صدقي تزوجتها في سنة‏1993,‏ ورفعت قضية وطلبت الخلع‏,‏ والمحكمة حكمت لها‏,‏ وتزوجت وأنجبت والكنيسة باركت زواجها‏,‏ لماذا تتعنت الكنيسة ضدي‏,‏ فوالدي توفي منذ شهرين ووالدتي توفيت منذ فترة ولم يريا حفيدا لهما‏,‏ أنا عندي‏46‏ سنة‏.‏
بهذه الكلمات المعبرة بدأ مجدي وليم‏,‏ طليق الفنانة هالة صدقي‏,‏ صاحب الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا بالسماح له بالزواج الثاني‏,‏ حكم نهائي‏,‏ بعد أن دخل سنوات من الصراع مع الكنيسة قضائيا‏.‏
وأضاف في حواره لـ الأهرام العربي قائلا‏:‏ الصراع بيني وبين الكنيسة بدأ منذ عام‏1993‏ وبعد‏5‏ أشهر من زواجي من هالة صدقي قامت بخلعي وتغيير ملتها لتتزوج‏,‏ وعادت مرة أخري إلي الطائفة الأرثوذكسية‏,‏ وأنجبت الآن‏,‏ وأنا لم أتمكن من الحصول علي تصريح زواج‏,‏ والغريب أن قداسة البابا شنودة كان طرفا في الزواج وأرسل الأسقف العام وقتها الأنبا يوحنا وأقام المراسم واستقبلنا في المقر البابوي وعندما حدث الطلاق أعطاها شهادات لتقدمها للمحكمة بأنه سبق أن نصحها بعدم الزواج مني لأنني علي حد قوله بتاع مشاكل‏,‏ وقال في شهاداته‏:‏ ونحن واثقون بأن قضاء مصر العادل سيقف بجوارك‏.‏
وأضاف مجدي وليم‏,‏ قالوا لي‏:‏ من جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان بما يفيد أنني حتي الآن مازلت متزوجا منها‏,‏ ذهبت للمحكمة والقانون يقول‏:‏ كل طائفة من الطوائف تقدم اللائحة الخاصة بها‏,‏ والدولة تحكم بهذه اللائحة‏,‏ أما عن لائحة الأرثوذكس فقد قدمت عام‏1938‏ وهي اللائحة المعمول بها حتي يومنا هذا‏,‏ فالمحكمة لا تحكم من دماغها‏,‏ وقالت‏:‏ تبين أن الكنيسة ميزت بين مجدي وليم وطليقته‏,‏ حيث قامت الفنانة بتغيير ملتها للحصول علي الطلاق‏,‏ وبعد إتمامه عادت إلي الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية حيث قامت بإعطائها تصريحا بالزواج‏,‏ فيما امتنعت عن معاملة زوجها بالمثل‏,‏ ولم يقف موقف المساواة مع طليقته‏,‏ وأنا ذهبت للقضاء‏,‏ وعلي مدار‏6‏ سنوات‏,‏ وصدر الحكم نهائيا‏,‏ يأتي اليوم من يقولون عن أنفسهم إنهم محامو الكنيسة‏,‏ يترافعون في الفضائيات والصحف‏,‏ كنتوا فين؟ إن هذه المرافعة كان مكانها المحكمة‏,‏ والمرافعة انتهت ولا يجوز التعليق علي أحكام القضاء‏.‏
مجدي وليم أضاف‏,‏ لو الكنيسة تري أن لائحة سنة‏1938‏ غير مناسبة‏,‏ فعليها تغييرها‏,‏ وليس القول بأن الكنيسة لن تنفذ حكم القضاء‏,‏ عليهم الذهاب لمجلس الشعب لتعديلها‏.‏
وأقول‏:‏ إن الرئيس السادات في عام‏1981‏ حينما غضب علي قداسة البابا شنودة قام بإلغاء القرار الجمهوري بتعيينه في‏1971‏ وحدد إقامته في الدير‏,‏ إذن البابا شنودة موظف عمومي ويخضع لأحكام القضاء‏,‏ ولابد أن يمتثل للقانون‏,‏ فالقانون هو الذي يعيد الحق بأصحابه‏,‏ وهم يتذرعون ويقولون إن البابا أعطي هالة صدقي تصريحا‏,‏ وإذا سألت لماذا‏:‏ يقولون الأسباب سرية؟ يعني سرية علي صاحب الشأن‏.‏
وأوضح مجدي وليم‏,‏ أنه تم تلفيق قضية سرقة لي ولكن ماهي قضية السرقة؟ إنني سرقت ورقتين كانا علي الترابيزة وموقعين علي بياض من هالة صدقي‏,‏ هكذا قالت للبابا شنودة‏,‏ وبهدلوني وسافرت خارج مصر‏5‏ سنوات وحصلت علي حكم بالبراءة الكنيسة ظلمتني وآذتني‏,‏ ويتحدونني‏,‏ وعلي مجلس الدولة أن يدافع عن هيبته ولا يلتزم الصمت‏,‏ فالقضاء هو الملاذ الأخير لنا‏.‏
وتساءل وليم‏,‏ هل يحق لي تنفيذ الحكم بذراعي؟ كيف يتم ذلك وأنا أيضا رفعت دعوي قضائية ضد البابا أطالبه فيها بصرف تعويض مالي قدره‏5‏ ملايين جنيه‏,‏ وصادر فيه تقرير مفوضية مجلس الدولة بأحقيتي في التعويض‏,‏ لأنني وحيد والدي‏,‏ وحينما تم خلعي كان عمري‏35‏ عاما‏,‏ والدي توفي‏,‏ ولم ير لي حفيدا‏,‏ عمري ضاع‏,‏ سأحصل علي التعويض وأوزعه علي الناس الغلابة‏,‏ وأقسم بالله سأوزعه علي الغلابة أمام الجميع‏,‏ المهم أريد أن أفتح نافذة أمام كل فرد يعاني بمثل ما أعاني منه‏,‏ وهم حوالي‏50‏ ألف حالة مثلي أو‏60‏ ألف حالة‏,‏ لكن من قاموا برفع قضايا ضد البابا حوالي‏5‏ أو‏6‏ أفراد فقط‏,‏ وهم ينتظرون ما ستفسر عنه القضية حتي يتحركوا‏,‏ غير منطقي أن تتزوج طليقتي وتنجب‏,‏ وأنا يقال عني متزوجها‏..‏ إذن لا يجوز جواز بيننا‏.*​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

*"اخش الرب بكل نفسك واحترم كهنته" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 7: 31)*



أشكركم جدااا الرب يبارككم

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يونيو 2010)

> البابا شنودة موظف عمومي ويخضع لأحكام القضاء‏,‏ ولابد أن يمتثل للقانون‏


 
طب و قانون ربنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يونيو 2010)

كون إن هو رفع قضية عل الكنيسة 
دا وحده يكفى إنه يثبت للعالم كله إن الكنيسة كان عندها حق فى عدم إعطاؤه تصريح زواج


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*هو راجل غلطاااااااااان و اخلاقه وحشه*

*خلاص لو همه يتجوز اوي يسلم ولا يتجوز مدني*

*يبعد عننا بقي*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2010)

*معلش هطلق العنان للكيبورد شوية

الراجل دة يا اما عبيط يا اما بيستعبط 
النص واضح وصريح من الإنجيل
حضرته عايز يخالفة
يبأة بيخالف تعاليم الإنجيل

لية بأة بسلامتة لسة متمسك بالمسيحية ؟

انسان في قمة الغباء والجهل والتخلف واللامبالاة
ولا بيفهم شيئ عن اي شيئ
حتى طريقة كلامه مستفذة

يارب ارحم *​


----------



## georgebarakat (8 يونيو 2010)

لاتكيلوا بمكيالين...لماذا سمح لهاله صدقي بالزواج الثاني وهو لا؟
الايطبق عليها كلام السيد المسيح كزوجها....فالطلاق لعلة الزنه فقط او اذا كان الزواج فد بنيا علي غش كمثل اصابة اى من الطرفين بمرض ما لايرضى عنه الطرف الاخر كمثل عنة الزوج... واعتقد هذا لاينطبق علي هاله صدقي والا لماذا غيرت ملتها ثم عادت..  لو كانت علي حق ماكانت غيرت ملتها ثم عادت.. اذا فزواجها الثاني باطل. ولا تكيلوا بمكيالين... ابحثوا عن السبب قبل الهجوم العشوائي علي الزوج.. والدليل انه على حق ان المحكمه حكمت لصالحه واكيد حيثيات الحكم قد بنيت على السماح بزواج ثاني للفنانه دون مبرر ديني يتفق واقوال الانجيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2010)

georgebarakat قال:


> لاتكيلوا بمكيالين...لماذا سمح لهاله صدقي بالزواج الثاني وهو لا؟
> الايطبق عليها كلام السيد المسيح كزوجها....فالطلاق لعلة الزنه فقط او اذا كان الزواج فد بنيا علي غش كمثل اصابة اى من الطرفين بمرض ما لايرضى عنه الطرف الاخر كمثل عنة الزوج... واعتقد هذا لاينطبق علي هاله صدقي والا لماذا غيرت ملتها ثم عادت.. لو كانت علي حق ماكانت غيرت ملتها ثم عادت.. اذا فزواجها الثاني باطل. ولا تكيلوا بمكيالين... ابحثوا عن السبب قبل الهجوم العشوائي علي الزوج.. والدليل انه على حق ان المحكمه حكمت لصالحه واكيد حيثيات الحكم قد بنيت على السماح بزواج ثاني للفنانه دون مبرر ديني يتفق واقوال الانجيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*قبل ان تتكلم بالمكيال والمكاييل*
*عليك بقراءة ملف القضايا بينهم*
*وشغل المحاميين القذر*
*ثم *
*تحدث كما شئت*
*اما*
*ان تتحدث بجهل وكلام مسترسل *
*فهذا شأنك *
*كشأن القاضى الذى نطق بالحكم*​


----------



## besm alslib (8 يونيو 2010)

*يمكن كلامي يبان سخيف*

*لكن عندي احساس بيقول ان القضيه دي كلها لشغل الراي العام عن قضية نجع حمادي*

*لان كلنا واثقين انهم استحاله يقدرو ياثرو على الكنيسه او حتى يقربو من البابا شنوده*


*فكل ده مجرد محاولات للتعتيم على امور وقضايا تانيه *


*اما عن مجدي وليم فمدام الكنيسه ظلمته بهالشكل فالافضل ليه انه يتركها *

*ويروح للمسلمين اللي حكمولو ومحدش هيزعل عليه *


*شكرا على الخبر *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يونيو 2010)

georgebarakat قال:


> لاتكيلوا بمكيالين...لماذا سمح لهاله صدقي بالزواج الثاني وهو لا؟
> الايطبق عليها كلام السيد المسيح كزوجها....فالطلاق لعلة الزنه فقط او اذا كان الزواج فد بنيا علي غش كمثل اصابة اى من الطرفين بمرض ما لايرضى عنه الطرف الاخر كمثل عنة الزوج... واعتقد هذا لاينطبق علي هاله صدقي والا لماذا غيرت ملتها ثم عادت..  لو كانت علي حق ماكانت غيرت ملتها ثم عادت.. اذا فزواجها الثاني باطل. ولا تكيلوا بمكيالين... ابحثوا عن السبب قبل الهجوم العشوائي علي الزوج.. والدليل انه على حق ان المحكمه حكمت لصالحه واكيد حيثيات الحكم قد بنيت على السماح بزواج ثاني للفنانه دون مبرر ديني يتفق واقوال الانجيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*ياريت تقرأ الخبر كويس 

وتعرف القضيه كلها وبعدين تقول رأيك

والمحكمه حكمت له مش عشان هو علي حق لكن لاسباب اخري

وطبعا هو التدخل في شئون الدين المسيحي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا علي مروركم


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يونيو 2010)

> *إنني سرقت ورقتين كانا علي الترابيزة وموقعين علي بياض من هالة صدقي
> 
> **راع بيني وبين الكنيسة بدأ منذ عام‏1993‏ وبعد‏5‏ أشهر من زواجي من هالة صدقي*



كل ده يدل هو ايه

واكيد الكنيسة عندها حق فى فراراتها
​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *يمكن كلامي يبان سخيف*​
> 
> *لكن عندي احساس بيقول ان القضيه دي كلها لشغل الراي العام عن قضية نجع حمادي*​
> *لان كلنا واثقين انهم استحاله يقدرو ياثرو على الكنيسه او حتى يقربو من البابا شنوده*​
> ...


 
اتفق معكي في ذلك يا اختي بسم الصليب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا تاسوني علي مرورك ورايك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا كوبتك علي مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## georgebarakat (9 يونيو 2010)

************




*---------------------------------*
*عند التحدث مع احد المشرفين رجاء التكلم بطريقة محادثة افضل وفي حين وجود مخالفة او لغة مخاطبة سيئة معك يمكنك مراسلتنا في قسم الشكاوي او علي الخاص بدون استخدام مثل هذا الاسلوب المتدني*
* تم حذف مشاركتك وتوجيه انذار لك*
*الادارة*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يونيو 2010)

georgebarakat قال:


> ************


 

*ياريت تهدي يا اخ جورج*​ 
*الاستاذ بيتر طلب منك تعرف القضيه كويس*​ 
*عشان تقدر تحكم وتقول رايك علي حكم المحكمه*​


----------



## Profvip (10 يونيو 2010)

صراحه لايحق للمحكمه التدخل فى الشئوون الدينيه

و لو انها مسأله حساسه فعلا - لأنه لو عايز يتزوج حيروح فين !؟

أنا رأيى إنه هو لو على حق كان حيعرف يأخد تصريح بالزواج مره تانيه زى الفنانه هاله صدقى ما عملت

وربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## happy angel (11 يونيو 2010)

*قال رب المجد فى انجيل متى 7:18 ( ويل للعالم من العثرات , فلابد ان تأتى العثرات لكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذى بة تأتى العثرة ) *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

profvip قال:


> صراحه لايحق للمحكمه التدخل فى الشئوون الدينيه
> 
> و لو انها مسأله حساسه فعلا - لأنه لو عايز يتزوج حيروح فين !؟
> 
> ...




*شكرا علي مرورك ورايك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *قال رب المجد فى انجيل متى 7:18 ( ويل للعالم من العثرات , فلابد ان تأتى العثرات لكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذى بة تأتى العثرة ) *​





*شكرا ممتي علي مرورك الغالي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ماجو2010 (11 يونيو 2010)

أنا رأيى إنه هو لو على حق كان هيعرف يأخد تصريح بالزواج مره تانيه زى الفنانه هاله صدقى ما عملت ولكن وهو شخص غير ملتزم والكنيسة وافقت بالزواج لهالة صدقى 
لان هذا فعلآ نص الانجيل الطلاق فى حالة الزنى وللطرف المظلوم حق فى الزواج مرة ثانية
يا جماعة هو شخص مغرور  ومعروف سيىء السمعة وعرفين دة كويس الناس اللى فى العقار  الذى كانت به شقت زواجهم وهو والفنانه هاله بميدان الجامع بمصر الجديدة 
وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## كرسماس (11 يونيو 2010)

الناس دول غرضهم الشهرة وبس حتى لوكانت شهرتهم على حساب الكنيسة


----------



## ماجو2010 (11 يونيو 2010)

ربنا موجود


----------



## كرسماس (11 يونيو 2010)

وللأسف الشيطان كمان موجود


----------



## ماجو2010 (11 يونيو 2010)

ليس ببعيد عن الخلاص من يقول انى اخطأت الى السماء.
ليس بجائع من يأكل خبز الحياة .
ليس بضعيف من يقول.
 (أستطيع كل شيء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى )


----------



## georgebarakat (11 يونيو 2010)

لاتعليق؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا علي مروركم

كرسماس وماجو وجورج​*


----------



## 200madona (12 يونيو 2010)

*هذا الشخص يبحث عن الشهرة سابقا كان يتباهى انة زوج الفنانة هالة صدقى وبعد 

الطلاق اصبح صايع بدون شهرة قام رفع قضية طالب فيها تعويض كبير على امل انة يوزعة على الغلابة 

مع انة  بيضحك على الناس علشان تتعاطف معاة ​*


----------



## Nemo (12 يونيو 2010)

اللى مش بيحترم قوانين كنيسته ولا دينة ولاراعيها ميستحقش يحمل دينه دا ولا يكون مسيحى
وياريت كل واحد يعرف خطيته يستحمل نتايجها ويتوب عنها علا ربنا يغفر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يونيو 2010)

200madona قال:


> *هذا الشخص يبحث عن الشهرة سابقا كان يتباهى انة زوج الفنانة هالة صدقى وبعد
> 
> الطلاق اصبح صايع بدون شهرة قام رفع قضية طالب فيها تعويض كبير على امل انة يوزعة على الغلابة
> 
> مع انة  بيضحك على الناس علشان تتعاطف معاة ​*



*

عندك حق في رايك يا مادونا

شكرا ليكي

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يونيو 2010)

nemo قال:


> اللى مش بيحترم قوانين كنيسته ولا دينة ولاراعيها ميستحقش يحمل دينه دا ولا يكون مسيحى
> وياريت كل واحد يعرف خطيته يستحمل نتايجها ويتوب عنها علا ربنا يغفر





*شكرا نيمو علي مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Joly2010 (19 يونيو 2010)

*ياجماعة انا وقتها كنت عرفت ان هالة صدقى اتجوزت الشخص دة عادى جدا 

لكن بعد جوازها منة اكتشفت انة نصاب وانة مضاها بالاكراه على شيكات على بياض وان مجدى دة علية احكام وهربان منها

كان من حقها وقتها انها تطلب الطلاق لانها حست انها عايشة مع مجرم

واعتقد ان لو اى واحدة مكانها ماكانتش هتستسلم للوضع 

زى بالظبط ان الكنيسة بتبطل الزواج فى حالة ان اى حد من الطرفين خبى مرض او مشكلة على الطرف الاخر 

يبقى هو مش لية حق اصلا يتكلم لانة مجرم وهى كان من حقها تسيبة

ولو اى واحدة مكانها كانت هتعمل زيها ( لية اعيش مع واحد ضحك عليا وكمان حرامى )

وربنا اهو عوضها وادها طفلين جمال ربنا يخليهملها 

لكن هو علشان مجرم وحرامى ماحدش عاوز يدية تصريح 


ربنا مع الجميع ويرحمنا 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*محدش اختلف عن كلامك يا جولي

مجدي انسان نصاب وخدع هاله

عشان كده الكنيسه سمحت لهاله بالجواز التاني ورفضت لمجدي

لان هاله هي اللي اللي حصل عليها الضرر

شكرا ليكي جولي​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يونيو 2010)

ماذا ينفع الانسان لو ربح العالم وخسر نفسة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا سعيد ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------

